# remote desktop



## Tieken (May 28, 2009)

hello everybody,

i'm novice so i don't know how to set up a remote desktop so that i could reach my freebsd machine from my WinXP comp... are there any links about this stuff and - more importantly - what is the best software to use as a client on a windows based machine?

many thanks in advance!

T.


----------



## Tieken (May 28, 2009)

i've forgotten to add - i'm using kde4 on my freebsd


----------



## SirDice (May 28, 2009)

Regardless of your DE or WM, net/tightvnc. Use the windows vnc client to connect.


----------



## Tieken (May 28, 2009)

Ok, many thanks!


----------



## phoenix (May 28, 2009)

KDE also includes krfb (KDE Remote Framebuffer) which allows you to create 1-time passwords for the included VNC server.  I believe it can also be configured to create a permanent password.  Then it acts similar to the way remote desktop works on Windows.

There's also x11vnc.  You can connect to your FreeBSD box via SSH, run x11vnc, then connect via VNC to see your running desktop.  It can also be configured to use passwords and to run all thetime.


----------

